# OZ Futura Center caps?



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

Just recently bought another set of wheels, Futura III 3 piece. 
I remember people being in the same predicament as me in the past...the centercaps. I have centercaps that came with them, but they are not the originals.
Anyone know where these might be available, or someone who might be selling some used? thanks
Brad


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: OZ Futura Center caps? (Deuce34)*

anyone?


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

try contacting rbwheels or memoryfab. they usually have quite a few oz futuras on hand and may have extra parts.
other than that i know people have ordered them from ebay.de


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

i sent memoryfab a email a few days ago, just waiting to hear back from them. I'll try contacting this rbwheels. thanks!


----------



## lauren. (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (Deuce34)*

interested in this too, find any?


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (ae2403)*

nothing yet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

